
The illiteracy-promoting interior design abomination called “backwards books” - bryanrasmussen
http://www.joeydevilla.com/2018/01/03/illiteracy-promoting-interior-design-abomination-called-backwards-books/
======
freditup
"illiteracy-promoting interior design abomination" may be a bit of
hyperbole... I won't be shelving my books backwards, but if some designers
enjoy the look of backwards books, so be it. Seems like an expensive way to
decorate though.

------
orbitingpluto
I think several designers have become confused as to the rationale behind this
trend.

The purpose is detract from the books in the picture and focus on the design
of the room. No one in their right mind actually thinks you're supposed to
turn books around in practice. Unfortunately, there are many people not in
their right mind. These people deserve to be mocked.

------
cafard
It is probably fair to suggest that the spines hidden don't belong to SICP or
Hume's or Macaulay's histories, but to whatever the designer got from The
Strand's books by the yards shelf. Why tip off the guests or the readers of
the magazines that the books are Readers Digest condensed, or maybe in some
language it is implausible for them to believe you know?

If I read these magazines, I might be grateful that I wasn't tempted to squint
and try to read the spines.

~~~
bryanrasmussen
I consulted last year at a company that bought books in bulk as part of their
cool decor [http://bulkbookstore.com/](http://bulkbookstore.com/) some books
were interesting, but most of it was crap and, being the kind of guy I am, I
was always irritated walking to my workstation down the long aisles of books
with titles repeating every second case.

------
MarkMMullin
There's a reason we put bindings on books - to protect them - I know what some
of my older math books from the '80s look like, and if they'd been spine in,
they'd be dead - to me this translates to 'books are things and I don't give a
damn about their actual contents' I think I might seriously walk out of
someone's house if I saw this.

------
andonisus
Why do you care how other people choose to decorate their homes?

------
a3n
It looks like a bunch of paper that should be thrown out.

Or like the old man montage near the end of 2001 A Space Odyssey.

